# Kind of an odd question...



## lilbabyvenus

But how many nipples does your dog have? I just noticed today that Venus has 9. I always thought dogs had 8 nipples, and I was kinda weirded out when I noticed that she had 5 on one side and 4 on the other.


----------



## jazzman

Hmmm...I haven't counted. I'm still weirded out the MALES have nipples !


----------



## avbjessup

All male mammals have nipples!  Lily has 8.


----------



## Ciarra

Chihuahuas have a odd number of nipples its normal so dont worry lol


----------



## lilbabyvenus

Ciarra said:


> Chihuahuas have a odd number of nipples its normal so dont worry lol


Ok good. I wasn't too worried, I know some people have 3 nipples, I just never noticed before, and didn't know if that was a common thing or not. So thank you, I feel better now.


----------



## pigeonsheep

human males have nipples too....now THAT'S weird


----------



## Brodysmom

I will count again, but I think that Brody has 6. They are flat and hard to see, but they are definitely nipples. So weird. ha.


----------



## zaek1

Daisy has 10! All 10 are in working milking order. I'm glad she had those extras...they came in handy with the large litter. lol


----------



## sullysmum

Sully has 8, but Fynn and Rosie both have 7 each and fynn and Rosie also have the sticky out rib on opposite sides.


----------



## sullysmum

pigeonsheep said:


> human males have nipples too....now THAT'S weird



I think its because as embryo's we all start off as female!


----------



## huskyluv

Interesting thread, I just checked Faith and she has 8.


----------



## N*T*M*4U

lilbabyvenus said:


> Ok good. I wasn't too worried, I know some people have 3 nipples, I just never noticed before, and didn't know if that was a common thing or not. So thank you, I feel better now.


really?..LOL...I didn't know that....


----------



## pam6400

Oh no, I can only find 6 on each of my boys.... I am searching for that odd one.:coolwink:


----------



## huskyluv

I can't find any on my male husky  Never knew boys (dogs anyway) had 'em.


----------



## lilbabyvenus

N*T*M*4U said:


> really?..LOL...I didn't know that....


Yeah, I was always told that, but never really believed it, until I met my hubby. I joked when I noticed it on Venus and said "look hunny, you each have an extra!"


----------



## Georgia24

i think it would be weird if males didn't have nipples....... lol they would look pretty crazy


----------



## Yoshismom

All my males, 4 breeds all have 8 nipples ;-)


----------



## pigeonsheep

sullysmum said:


> I think its because as embryo's we all start off as female!


lol very true :coolwink:


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas

Chloe has 9 nipples. I can't find but two on George, near his privates. I guess they are there, just real small. Arlee has 8.


----------



## Marie

My Chloe has 9 nipples - 4 down one side and 5 down the other. My other 2 girls (Chloe's half sisters) have the normal 8 each.


----------

